# Tax advisors in Spain (Barcelona)



## WilliamS2013 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey guys,

Does anyone know a reputable tax advisor in Barcelona? I need specific advice on tax residency laws in Spain-Note I am a British Expat. I have spoken to several firms who have either told me that they couldn't deal with my specific case or they want to charge me consultation fees in excess of €100 (mainly the local firms), which makes me feel like they want to rip me off. Some cheeky ****** just said that it would cost them €350 euros to 'offer this kind of advice'. 

Or... 

Do any of the online advisory services come with high ratings?

Please help!


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

WilliamS2013 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Does anyone know a reputable tax advisor in Barcelona? I need specific advice on tax residency laws in Spain-Note I am a British Expat. I have spoken to several firms who have either told me that they couldn't deal with my specific case or they want to charge me consultation fees in excess of €100 (mainly the local firms), which makes me feel like they want to rip me off. Some cheeky ****** just said that it would cost them €350 euros to 'offer this kind of advice'.
> 
> ...


Hi William,

I'm registered as autonomo here in BCN and use INTASGES, Inicio, and there's a section in English on tax here Tax

Obviously I use them for different reasons than those you're looking for, but they're very helpful and speak very good English. I don't know what they'd charge (or if you've already asked them!) but hope it helps


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

WilliamS2013 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Does anyone know a reputable tax advisor in Barcelona? I need specific advice on tax residency laws in Spain-Note I am a British Expat. I have spoken to several firms who have either told me that they couldn't deal with my specific case or they want to charge me consultation fees in excess of €100 (mainly the local firms), which makes me feel like they want to rip me off. Some cheeky ****** just said that it would cost them €350 euros to 'offer this kind of advice'.
> 
> ...


I think you've already had this link - the info on the site is pretty comprehensive & up to date Spanish law tax and more | Spain lawyers accountants in English | ADVOCO

I have heard that they aren't taking on any new clients atm - but as I say, I'd be surprised if you can't find the answer to your questions there


----------



## WilliamS2013 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you guys,

I will check out INTSTAGES. Unfortunately I have looked everywhere for an answer to my question (including the ADVOCO site) and I cant really get a clear answer. I want to find out if I am a tax resident in Spain. I have lived here less than 2 months but I work on a permanent contract. There is a clause in Spanish law which says that if Spain becomes your center of financial interests you can be deemed a tax resident before spending 183 days here. Unfortunately they do not explain it in any more detail.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

WilliamS2013 said:


> Thank you guys,
> 
> I will check out INTSTAGES. Unfortunately I have looked everywhere for an answer to my question (including the ADVOCO site) and I cant really get a clear answer. I want to find out if I am a tax resident in Spain. I have lived here less than 2 months but I work on a permanent contract. There is a clause in Spanish law which says that if Spain becomes your center of financial interests you can be deemed a tax resident before spending 183 days here. Unfortunately they do not explain it in any more detail.


I think this (in red) answers your question


Fiscal Residence : If an individual is in Spain for over 183 Days in any Fiscal Year (This correlates with the Calendar Year in Spain) he or she will be automatically deemed resident in Spain for tax purposes. There can also be an automatic inference of tax residence on the basis that family members live in Spain (i.e. that children are in school), that one has the intention to permanently reside in Spain or, if a business has been established in Spain that it is the centre of economic interest. 

I think you would find it difficult to argue that you don't intend to permanently reside in Spain, if you have a contract of employment, and presumably somewhere to live. This also ties in with the need to register on the Registro de Extranjeros, which is after 90 days, or IF you intend to reside here permanently.


----------



## WilliamS2013 (Apr 1, 2013)

That is the issue. I definitely did not intend to permanently reside here- hence why I paid higher rent to get a 6 month house contract. Having said that I now realise that many of the things I have done do make it seem like it was my intention to move here permanently (e.g. the job). That is why I need specialist advice. My intention was to move to spain for 4 or 5 months and to apply for positions in the UK during this time. Now I find myself in this mess  which could cost me several thousand £££... Steep learning curve! By the way I am still on the look out for an advisor in Barcelona who is trustworthy! There must be some well known brits who have moved here and started their own advisory service? or a local firm who had a good track record? 

Cheers guys!


----------



## WilliamS2013 (Apr 1, 2013)

Has anyone heard of a firm called legaliaspain? Legal Assistance In Spain | Spanish Lawyer.


----------



## stevenp93 (Jul 29, 2014)

CapnBilly said:


> I think this (in red) answers your question
> 
> 
> Fiscal Residence : If an individual is in Spain for over 183 Days in any Fiscal Year (This correlates with the Calendar Year in Spain) he or she will be automatically deemed resident in Spain for tax purposes. There can also be an automatic inference of tax residence on the basis that family members live in Spain (i.e. that children are in school), that one has the intention to permanently reside in Spain or, if a business has been established in Spain that it is the centre of economic interest.
> ...


We're in a not dissimilar situation in that we will move to Spain in September this year, and therefore spend less than 183 days in Spain in 2014 - therefore not resident for 2014. However, we will have a child at school so might reasonably be expected to fall under the categorisation of our "centre of vital interests" being in Spain, and therefore are resident. However, we have also been told that the "centre of vital interests" category was introduced to combat fraud/evasion and since we do not come into this category, we will be classed as non-residents for 2014 ! 

I agree with the poster, it's somewhat confusing, and we too are looking for a tried, tested and trusted tax advisor. Haven't found one yet, but if I come across one I'll let you know. I did google an outfit in Barcelona (Carbray) and they have quoted Euro 4,000 to compile an evaluation of my tax position (QROPS, wealth tax and inheritance tax), and how to legally minimise it. Pretty pricey!


----------



## castaway06 (Jul 25, 2014)

If you are on a permanent contract then I assume you are already paying tax in Spain through your employer. If you are still here and started work in Feb as you indicated in your original posts then your about to hit the 183 day limit anyway.

Spain has a double Taxation treaty with the UK and because the two tax years don't align there is some wiggle room between to the two systems. If your under the 183 day limit it might be possible when you do your UK tax return to get the Spanish income put on that and the tax already paid in Spain set against the amounts owing for the UK. 

But the important thing is timing and when you tell what to whom. The Spanish income tax system is different to the UK in that instead of the amount of tax being paid monthly being dynamically changed through a tax code through out the year. You pay an appropriate % based on what your annual gross salary is expected to be for the tax year, then at the end of the year fill in a form with the actual amounts and claim a refund or pay the excess as appropriate. The whole tax refund thing is a big event in spain between april and July each year.

So even if you do bust the 183 day limit, but don't complete a year, you can fill in a tax return at the end of the financial year and claim the appropriate refund if your employer was doing thing correctly. Note it is possible that they are underestimating your income, paying a lower percentage than you should be, then you'll get stuffed with a bill at the end of the year.

I am not a tax expert, but have some experience at filling in the various forms both here and in the UK.


----------

